# Getrennt Kanäle einer CD rippen



## kamesennin (18. April 2007)

Hallo!

Ich möchte eine CD auf meine Festplatte rippen (z.B. wav oder mp3) - dabei sollen pro Lied aber 2 Dateien entstehen, eine Datei für jeweils einen Stereokanal. Die CD basiert auf binauraler Technik.
D.h. es soll am Ende möglich sein getrennt zu betrachten, was aus dem linken und was aus dem rechten Lautsprecher abgespielt wird.

Gibt es da eventuell Tricks oder gar ganze Software für?


Gruß
kamesennin


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. April 2007)

Mh... ganz normal rippen und dann mit Programmen wie z.B. Goldwave oder Audacity die Kanäle auf 2 Monodateien aufspalten.


----------



## kamesennin (20. April 2007)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass ich mit Audacity auch rippen kann. hatte nämlich nur eine Option zur Aufnahme gefunden.

Dann werd ich mal weiter mit dem Programm rumspielen

Vielen Danke für die Antwort


----------



## Raubkopierer (20. April 2007)

Ich weiß auch nicht ob Audacity rippen kann... das Programm war eher als Nachbearbeitung gedacht... Goldwave kann jedenfalls rippen... Audacity vllt auch.


----------

